# So you think you want a German SHEDDER?



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I was doing my weekly grooming routine this evening. I always clip toenails, clean ears, and of course brush her coat. 

I could not believe the amount of hair that came off! I wasn't doing anything unusual. I was using a basic rake and slicker brush. The hair just kept coming and coming! I finally stopped because I couldn't imagine that she was going to have much hair left! However, I am sure that she will have plenty for me next week. 

I am such a weirdo that I had to snap a photo. 









...who would suspect her of being such a furball?!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You could make an Ozzy out of that! LOL


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I LOVE that second picture. It is my new all-time favorite.
I brush Abby almost daily because of that. It's not because I am a great dog owner, it's because I don't want to have to deal with the volume. She does seem to be shedding a little more that usual. Maybe it is global warming?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

That picture is incredible. That's alotta hair!

Even the groomer commented that she was knee deep in white dog hair after Scarlett's last "official" grooming. I have to brush her several times a week, but sadly, I can't say that it seems to make any difference in the amount of hair I have inside. I ONLY brush her in the garage. 

It seems like she's been on a continuous shed-a-thon this entire winter.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

2nd picture is the winner! look at that face, you made her feel bald


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

hahah! That second picture pretty much sums up my dogs' feelings after a groom session!


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh wow! She looks so upset that you took all her hair away from her!!
So cute!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Holy cow thats a LOT of hair!! I thought Dooney shed- LOL.

I also love the 2nd pic!


----------



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

Awwwww..look at the second pic..such a cutie pie....looks soo guilty :wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The 2nd PIC... LOL!

Too cute....

"Sheesh! This better not go on the 'net or youtube"


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I ask myself that question a lot. We just went thru an awful bought of shedding that seemed to go on forever. My collies didn't shed as much.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You want to talk about hair? 

My friend and her 3 dogs moved in two days ago. We now have 2 GSDs, 2 Min Pins, 1 ACD Mix, 2 calico cats and a Ragdoll.

We are swimming in hair! :crazy:


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

good lord that's a lot of hair!!

Sheldon FINALLY stopped blowing coat...he was losing the rest of his puppy coat AND getting his winter coat at the same time....I could brush for an hour and I would STILL get hair off him!! I was just looking at another thread, and apparently you can send the hair in and they'll knit it into stuff for you!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Gladiator, being only 9 months old has yet to shed his puppy coat, but when he does...well lets just say I am very afraid.

Ironhide really doesn't shed, except when blowing her coat before her heats. During this 3-5 weeks I can get an entire (squished down) bag of hair, like a grocery bag, 3 times a week. Its ridiculous! I will use a furminator, a curry brush (for horses), a shedding rake and a slicker brush. After brushing for an hour, I'm exhausted! And she still manages to have hair that I can still get off!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Sheldon's only 8 months, and he started blowing it at 7 months...his coat is pretty much an adult coat, with the coarse guard hairs and all =3 love the fact that he doesn't really get wet =D


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think I have you all beat, I could show you a pile of hair outside my grooming shop that would make you scream. Seriously. When I'm blow drying a shedding dog, that hair comes blasting out, and like a hurricane in the room. What I usually do is set up a big blower so that the hair is directed out the back door, and it lands in a little depression next to the steps. After a month or so, there is a deep layer of dog hair, like a mattress! I was going to pick it up, but it seems to just go into the dirt and decompose; once it starts raining and some leaves fall on top of it, it's like a compost pile, so I just let it be. Hair does take a long time to decompose, but we thought about using it in the garden... hear it keeps gophers away... anyone tried that?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i know exactly what you mean!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That second picture, the look on her face is priceless! She is a very pretty girl, thanks for sharing with us.


----------

